# Cuttlebones??



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

*Hi guys...

I read that i need to put Cuttlebones in cockatiel's cage because they use it to

trim their beaks and that it provides calcium for them...

Is it necessary??? 

And what to do if i can't find it?

how can the birds use something they never saw before?*


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Blooming.lady said:


> *Hi guys...
> 
> I read that i need to put Cuttlebones in cockatiel's cage because they use it to
> 
> ...


Hi.

Cuttlebones are meh for beak conditioning.

This is what you would really want for beak conditioning http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...conditioner/prodLavaStoneBeakConditioner.html If you feed them top food and top pellets such as Zupreem they contain enough of everything. Remember they need 10 min. of sun radiation UVA UVB / day for Vitamin D3 and for calcium to absorb, metabolism, growth, strong bones etc.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

You can find cuttlebones at any local pet store. It takes time to get them used to new things. Patience =)


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks very much ...so the lava stone is necessary for their beak ...they will use it or i have to do it fo them ?


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Blooming.lady said:


> thanks very much ...so the lava stone is necessary for their beak?
> *v*


Anytime =)

It is not *necessary* but it is far superior than a cuttlebone which is extremely brittle. Cuttlebone is a good source of calcium IF they touch it >.<

Mineral blocks are also good beak trimmers and provide minerals of course =P They love to chew on anything... plastic colored drinking straws, wood, vegetable tanned leather, just make sure it is safe for them especially when you give them random toys. There are lists of safe and unsafe woods. There are cuttlebones (regular) which comes from a mollusk called cuttlefish, there are cuttlebones dipped into different flavours, there are flavoured mineral blocks but I recommend you go the natural way.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Blooming.lady said:


> *Hi guys...
> 
> I read that i need to put Cuttlebones in cockatiel's cage because they use it to
> 
> ...


OK sorry I didn't answer. When you intro a new thing to them, place it next to the cage for a few days for them to get familiar to it then move it closer and closer. Remember patience and be gentle~ you'll succeed.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

also in regards to the lava rock, be cautious with them. they can be ingested and can cause digestive issues (obstructions) but just make sure theyre not like devouring it like crazy. chewing is fine, thats normal but watch theyre not eating it


cuttle bone is more for the calcium, but as virtue pointed out, if you feed pellets, its not overly needed, though it should be provided just in case. some birds just know if they need extra calcium. a mineral block is better than a cuttle bone as it has other minerals, but again not needed if you feed pellets. my lovies get mineral blocks frequently as theyre giving me a hard time eating their pellets lol


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> also in regards to the lava rock, be cautious with them. they can be ingested and can cause digestive issues (obstructions) but just make sure theyre not like devouring it like crazy. chewing is fine, thats normal but watch theyre not eating it
> 
> 
> cuttle bone is more for the calcium, but as virtue pointed out, if you feed pellets, its not overly needed, though it should be provided just in case. some birds just know if they need extra calcium. a mineral block is better than a cuttle bone as it has other minerals, but again not needed if you feed pellets. my lovies get mineral blocks frequently as theyre giving me a hard time eating their pellets lol


Definitely. Balance is the key word. Too much calcium = bad for the kidneys and liver. HQ pellets 80% and 20% seeds is probably the best. Mineral block is also very good for their beaks. I also bought them a fossilized coral to chew on but haven't opened the box yet.


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Virtue said:


> Anytime =)
> 
> It is not *necessary* but it is far superior than a cuttlebone which is extremely brittle. Cuttlebone is a good source of calcium IF they touch it >.<
> 
> Mineral blocks are also good beak trimmers and provide minerals of course =P They love to chew on anything... plastic colored drinking straws, wood, vegetable tanned leather, just make sure it is safe for them especially when you give them random toys. There are lists of safe and unsafe woods. There are cuttlebones (regular) which comes from a mollusk called cuttlefish, there are cuttlebones dipped into different flavours, there are flavoured mineral blocks but I recommend you go the natural way.



I see ..You really know alot... thanks for the info. xD
Ooo you mean i can't get them any toy??? i was thinking of making ones but i have to make sure they are safe??


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> also in regards to the lava rock, be cautious with them. they can be ingested and can cause digestive issues (obstructions) but just make sure theyre not like devouring it like crazy. chewing is fine, thats normal but watch theyre not eating it
> 
> 
> cuttle bone is more for the calcium, but as virtue pointed out, if you feed pellets, its not overly needed, though it should be provided just in case. some birds just know if they need extra calcium. a mineral block is better than a cuttle bone as it has other minerals, but again not needed if you feed pellets. my lovies get mineral blocks frequently as theyre giving me a hard time eating their pellets lol


I see,thank you very much...
Ok then I wont get that cuttlebone thing i will try to find the lava stone


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

drinking straws are safe, essentially what virtue listed in the toy part are safe, but know your bird. some birds cant have certain things.

like look at paper. generally safe. all mine can have it besides dally. she EATS it. literally. same goes for cardboard and leather. dally cant have it. she ingests it.

but theyre very safe for many birds, but some birds make enemies out of toys lol someone on here has a bird that cant have rope perches because he eats the tiny threads and things like that off of it and he's been the the vet about it as he was very ill from it.

whats safe for one bird may not be safe for another. just use common sense and if in doubt, ask on here, we will gladly help


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the cuttlebone is safe.

lava rock not so safe.


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Virtue said:


> Definitely. Balance is the key word. Too much calcium = bad for the kidneys and liver. HQ pellets 80% and 20% seeds is probably the best. Mineral block is also very good for their beaks. I also bought them a fossilized coral to chew on but haven't opened the box yet.


Mmm sorry for asking alot but what is the difference between pellets and seeds TT^TT i wonder if its so stupid not knowing this ...But i bought them a cockatiel food and it contains things that i dont know what it is ...:<


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> drinking straws are safe, essentially what virtue listed in the toy part are safe, but know your bird. some birds cant have certain things.
> 
> like look at paper. generally safe. all mine can have it besides dally. she EATS it. literally. same goes for cardboard and leather. dally cant have it. she ingests it.
> 
> ...


Ooo I see ...Thanks very much


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> the cuttlebone is safe.
> 
> lava rock not so safe.


Why??

what will happen if I dont get any of them??? Can I use another thing to help them trim their beaks?


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Blooming.lady said:


> Why??
> 
> what will happen if I dont get any of them??? Can I use another thing to help them trim their beaks?


Beak trimmer - get a mineral block

Pellets - super food with everything they need in one, all supplements, etc. (considered to be the healthiest)

Calcium source - cuttlebone

*Pellets* example http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...Bird-cfood-ccockatielLovebird-b100102-p1.html


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

pellets and seed both are needed. too much pellets in the diet can cause kidney problems, especially with other protein foods. too much protein. offer seed, pellets, and veggies. thats the best diet all around  the pellets make up for the nutrients lost, the seeds are their natural wild diet, and veggies for more variety. variety is good 

no lava rock. that causes what is called a crop impaction. thats where a chunk they bit off the lava rock gets stuck in their crop or other digestive part and they cant pass food and they slowly starve to death if not treated or caught early. cuttlebone and mineral block WONT cause this but lava rock CAN.

cuttlebone and mineral block--YES, theyre good


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Blooming.lady said:


> Why??
> 
> what will happen if I dont get any of them??? Can I use another thing to help them trim their beaks?


I would do your best to get a cuttle bone  They are in most petstores and online. Here is more info on what a cuttle bone really is http://zipcodezoo.com/Key/Animalia/Sepiida_Order.asp


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just to add, my tiels had never seen a calcium bell (mineral block), pellets or cuttlebone before, but they figure it out, and it doesn't take long at all! 

And like dallytsuka said, pellets AND seeds, always remember that cockatiels are seed eaters in the wild, pellets just help with those nutrients that seeds in an artificial environment, don't always provide. Veggies also =]


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Pellets = Human made "superfood" but they DO need their seeds. Try broccoli and spinach and you'll be set. Cockatiels ain't big fruit eaters.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

generally the cuttlebone is a safe bet for the calcium supplement. I feed hemingway a mix of 3/4 pellet to 1/4 seed/treat, with a morning breakfast of various veggies. He LOVES the cuttlebone. It isn't really for trimming, per se. But he enjoys it (which is the most important thing, isn't it?). They're cheap, and generally a tiel won't take part unless they need the minerals. Otherwise, absent sufficient calcium, they can devolve to munching their own poo. Believe me, not a pretty thing to witness.


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Virtue said:


> Beak trimmer - get a mineral block
> 
> Pellets - super food with everything they need in one, all supplements, etc. (considered to be the healthiest)
> 
> ...


I see...thnx
So the lava stone you showed me is a mineral block??


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Blooming.lady said:


> I see...thnx
> So the lava stone you showed me is a mineral block??


Nope. Lava stone is a toy for them to chew on. Some consider it safe while others consider it a danger. It has no nutrition value.

Mineral block and cuttlebone are considered "diet supplements" but they'll also "play" with them by chewing.


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Virtue said:


> Nope. Lava stone is a toy for them to chew on. Some consider it safe while others consider it a danger. It has no nutrition value.
> 
> Mineral block and cuttlebone are considered "diet supplements" but they'll also "play" with them by chewing.


O now I get it ..Thanks ...

It was really complicated:wacko: -.-


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

I didn't have any luck with the mineral block, fyi. Seems to be a bigger birdie thing


----------

